
Nokia's OPK is out, replaced by Microsoft exec as President and CEO - samiq
http://www.engadget.com/2010/09/10/nokias-opk-is-out-replaced-by-stephen-elop-as-president-and-ce/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+weblogsinc%2Fengadget+%28Engadget%29
======
samiq
having been a nokia customer now for quite some years (I own an iphone 3gs and
a galaxy s for research purposes now) it's been sad to see them went down like
the have done... gosh they even had a multi task, full web experience slate
device 4 years ago... but the vision didn't get them anywhere.

hopefully with some new blood on it a rebirth can happen and we can start
seeing some disruption in the market, after all nokia research has a lot of
cool stuff that could be put in practice nowadays that the smartphone market
as grown smarter

